# True Wireless Bluetooth Earbuds for Classical Music -an Update



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

This an update of my evaluation of high and lower end true wireless earbuds for both top-quality sound for classical music and also podcasts. Poster wkasimer posted a similarly titled post not long ago -worth reviewing also: https://www.talkclassical.com/61358-true-wireless-bluetooth-earbuds.html?highlight=Tranya

For classical music sound in order of best:
*Sony WF-1000XM3 $225:* great sound, very comfortable, active noise cancelling (but IMO, contrary to some reviews, noise canceling is not even close to Sony or Bose over-ear headphones), reliable connectivity, not the easiest to pair with other sources the way Apple AirPods can do, so I keep them paired to my main CM source.

*New! Apple Airpods Pro: $249:* this is a surprise given the so-so sound of the AirPods 2! The sound is rather incredible for such small buds: bright clear mid and upper range and very serviceable low end. Wonderful classical music piano sound! Add the ease of use with all things Apple phones/tablets and, also, active noise-cancelling. These are now my go-to buds for everywhere, everything use. Still have a bit of that quirky look, but don't feel like they're going to fall out whenever you move your head. (The Sony's remain the best for top overall classical music sound when sitting in an easy-chair at home.)

*Bose Soundsport Free: $200:* wonderful sound, almost comparable to the Sony (maybe bass is a little fuller), larger and more bulky than the Sony, but comfortable nonetheless, reliable connectivity, fairly easy to connect to other Bluetooth sources.

*Creative Outlier Air or Gold: $80-100:* (great value for great CM sound) very good-excellent sound, comfortable, very long battery life, reliable connectivity, but not quite as easy to pair quickly with other sources so, like the Sony, I keep it paired to my main CM source.

* New! Tranya T3: $40-50:* a big surprise and, by far, the best value of the bunch for use with classical music and podcasts. The sound is very nice for classical music and rather surprising given the price point. Easy to put in. Pair reliably. Hold onto a charge for some time when not being used. There are a countless number of true wireless earbuds for about $49; many of them appear to be based on the same Chinese design/product. The Tranya T3s seem to be a definite cut above. (I checked these out based on a recommendation from wkasimer in the thread referenced above.)

For Podcasts:
*Jabra 65t: $150:* very good sound for podcasts (only so-so for CM), can listen with one bud in right ear which I do when driving (perfectly legal btw), big asset is the ability to stay paired with 2 different sources at the same time, connectivity is immediate and reliable when you remove them from the case. Very comfortable and easy to put in the ears. (Don't look nerdy.) If these had the CM sound quality of the 5 above, they would be second last in the above group.

*Apple AirPods: $150:* good sound for podcasts (rather poor for CM), comfortable, can listen with either ear alone, quick, easy, reliable pairing to any Apple iPhone/iPad, but not simultaneously like the Jabra. IMO they look quirky and fall out easily if you move your head or look down quickly. Still, they're good for podcasts or great for a quick connection to hear something, say on TC, or YouTube.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

DaveM said:


> This an update of my evaluation of high and lower end true wireless earbuds for both top-quality sound for classical music and also podcasts. Poster wkasimer posted a similarly titled post not long ago -worth reviewing also: https://www.talkclassical.com/61358-true-wireless-bluetooth-earbuds.html?highlight=Tranya.


Since I posted about the Tranya T3's, I've found a couple of other worthy contenders:

Sabbat E12 Ultra:
https://www.amazon.com/Linsoul-Bluetooth-Sweatproof-Canceling-Earphones/dp/B07WMF5YZG

Pricier than the Tranya's, but not nearly as expensive as the premium brands. The sound on these is terrific. But they don't block out sound nearly as well as the Tranyas, and their odd physical shape makes it a little harder to get a good seal. USB-C, quick charge, and wireless charging, if these things matter.

Bomaker:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07V5JF8G3

These are another great $40 bargain. These are very small, with a very small case, but the charge on the earbuds lasts plenty long. And the case is small enough to be pocketable. Sound is similar to the Tranyas, and the controls are identical.


----------



## Phil in Magnolia (Oct 6, 2017)

DaveM said:


> This an update of my evaluation of high and lower end true wireless earbuds for both top-quality sound for classical music and also podcasts. Poster wkasimer posted a similarly titled post not long ago -worth reviewing also: https://www.talkclassical.com/61358-true-wireless-bluetooth-earbuds.html?highlight=Tranya
> 
> For classical music sound in order of best:
> *Sony WF-1000XM3 $225:* great sound, very comfortable, active noise cancelling (but IMO, contrary to some reviews, noise canceling is not even close to Sony or Bose over-ear headphones), reliable connectivity, not the easiest to pair with other sources the way Apple AirPods can do, so I keep them paired to my main CM source.
> ...


Coincidentally, I've just begun to use the new AirPods Pro myself. I had purchased the earlier version of AirPods only to have my wife try them and then refuse to return to me! Not a complaint, she uses them much more frequently than I would have. But her enjoyment of them led me to order this new version when it came out - i've just tried them a couple of times but agree that the sound quality is surprisingly good.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I got a pair of bluetooth headphones. Not sure the make but really good sound. Real good listening off Spotify


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

wkasimer said:


> Since I posted about the Tranya T3's, I've found a couple of other worthy contenders:
> 
> Sabbat E12 Ultra:
> https://www.amazon.com/Linsoul-Bluetooth-Sweatproof-Canceling-Earphones/dp/B07WMF5YZG
> ...


If you could have just one of the 3, which one would you pick?


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

DaveM said:


> If you could have just one of the 3, which one would you pick?


Probably the Tranya T3's. The Bomakers are so small that it's a little hard to find and press the buttons without jamming the earbud into your ear canal. The sound is probably best on the Sabbats, but they don't isolate quite as well, and don't feel quite as secure. And they're twice as expensive.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

How are the Tranya when it comes to moving one's head around and them staying SECURELY in the ears? This is my biggest gripe with so many ear buds. Corded and cordless, most that I have tried come out partially or altogether if I turn my head in a normal fashion once or twice. Some seem like they come loose if I move my eyeballs fast enough (stock apple earphones that come with iPhones come to mind as a perfect example of a horrible fit).

I have cheap Taotronics that stay in my ears securely while working out and wailing away on a heavy bag for 30 minutes. Not the greatest sound, but by far the greatest and most secure fit of anything I've tried thus far. Thanks in advance.

V

PS: Not quite ready to spend $200+ on a pair of earphones.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Varick said:


> How are the Tranya when it comes to moving one's head around and them staying SECURELY in the ears?


I think that they're fine, but I don't hit the heavy bag .

You might be happier with the Bomakers - they're so small and light that they stay in very well, and come with so many different eartips that you're pretty much certain to get a good seal, which will also keep them in your ears.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

This YouTube video may be helpful. But you should take this with a huge grain of salt - neither the Tranya or Bomaker earbuds make his list, although he's recommended them previously.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

wkasimer said:


> This YouTube video may be helpful. But you should take this with a huge grain of salt - neither the Tranya or Bomaker earbuds make his list, although he's recommended them previously.


That's not a bad review overall. The information on the more recent sub-$100 earbuds is useful, but I agree that it has its limitations. He makes it sound like the Creative Outlier units are not quite up-to-date with the dismissive 'have been out for awhile' and position farther down the list when actually they provide USB-C charging, aptX (stabilizes Bluetooth connection and improves audio/video sync) and the SBC & AAC codecs (which generally can improve the compressed Bluetooth sound where supported), all of which signify most of the current technological wireless earbud improvements.

Also, I'm surprised that he buys into the premise that the Sabbat earbuds can provide more bass or alternatively a more balanced sound depending on the tips used when all that means to me is that when it comes to earbud tips, more bass often means that they are positioned more securely and accurately in the ear.

Still, the benefit of the review is that it indicates that one has several options for true wireless earbuds under $100. While I don't want to part with my high-end +$200 earbuds, the fact is that now it isn't necessary to pay over $100 for good sound and function.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

I continue to be surprised (in a good way) by the Apple AirPods Pro. They are some of the most comfortable earbuds when worn over time which is saying a lot considering that they are positioned in the ear canal. Another plus is that it is seamlessly easy to position them for the best sound -no constant repositioning necessary. 

I listened to the 1965 Joan Sutherland recording of Bellini’s Norma, one of the best opera recordings -from performance and recording engineering points of view- I’ve ever heard. The AirPods Pro provide a broad soundstage with great separation. The position of the artists is distinct and the sound amazingly clear with no distortion at louder sound levels and higher pitches.

So far, my only gripe, and a very minor one at that, is that the earbuds are a little hard to extract from the case, but I’m getting used to that. Speaking of Apple-related gripes, the paperwork and the excuse for a manual provided in Apple iPhones, tablets and earphones are rather ridiculous. IMO, Apple makes great hardware, but their paper and on-line documentation and help materials are close to useless. And Apple programmers don’t seem to be able to create a useful search program -ever tried to search for something on the App Store?


----------



## Phil in Magnolia (Oct 6, 2017)

DaveM said:


> I continue to be surprised (in a good way) by the Apple AirPods Pro. They are some of the most comfortable earbuds when worn over time which is saying a lot considering that they are positioned in the ear canal. Another plus is that it is seamlessly easy to position them for the best sound -no constant repositioning necessary.
> 
> I listened to the 1965 Joan Sutherland recording of Bellini's Norma, one of the best opera recordings -from performance and recording engineering points of view- I've ever heard. The AirPods Pro provide a broad soundstage with great separation. The position of the artists is distinct and the sound amazingly clear with no distortion at louder sound levels and higher pitches.
> 
> So far, my only gripe, and a very minor one at that, is that the earbuds are a little hard to extract from the case, but I'm getting used to that. Speaking of Apple-related gripes, the paperwork and the excuse for a manual provided in Apple iPhones, tablets and earphones are rather ridiculous. IMO, Apple makes great hardware, but their paper and on-line documentation and help materials are close to useless. And Apple programmers don't seem to be able to create a useful search program -ever tried to search for something on the App Store?


I agree, and something I'm also appreciating is that, similar to listening using headphones (of course), it is a more satisfying experience compared to using my desktop speakers; I'm hearing more detail and enjoying the music to a greater degree.

By the way, with respect to your gripe concerning removing the AirPods from the case, take a look at this photo:









As shown, if you simply push on the back of the AirPods when they are in the case, they swivel out easily. (Check out the website macrumors for a whole article on AirPods tips).


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Oh yes, forgot to mention another gripe: for $249 Apple was being majorly chintzy in not providing the charging block. A major change with the AirPods Pro is that Apple provides a lightning-to-USB C cord, but most people will not have a charging block with a USB C input unless they have an iPhone XI. You can use the older lightning cords and charging blocks, but the whole idea of USB C is faster charging.

(None of this is an issue if one is using wireless charging. )

Come take think about it, Apple can’t provide a stable IOS 13 either. Apple keeps bugging me to update from IOS 12, but even after just releasing iOS 13.2.2, there are still intrusive bugs.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

I left Apple (iPhone) a few years ago and I must say, I couldn't be happier. Since Jobs died, they seem to get continually worse. The latest update has done nothing but wreak havoc on all sorts of apps and functions on my wife's phone. I still use Apple Music and iTunes both on my computer and Android because I must say, NO ONE even COMES CLOSE to the compatibility between a mobile device and a "home" station such as a computer to sync playlists, play counts, ratings, etc than Apple. I tried to find an alternative FOR YEARS. Everything fell short by a very large margin. So, I had to give into the Dark Side and sign up for Apple Music. I swear, they're like The Mafia: Just when you think you're out, they pull you back in.

V


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Varick said:


> I left Apple (iPhone) a few years ago and I must say, I couldn't be happier. Since Jobs died, they seem to get continually worse. The latest update has done nothing but wreak havoc on all sorts of apps and functions on my wife's phone. I still use Apple Music and iTunes both on my computer and Android because I must say, NO ONE even COMES CLOSE to the compatibility between a mobile device and a "home" station such as a computer to sync playlists, play counts, ratings, etc than Apple. I tried to find an alternative FOR YEARS. Everything fell short by a very large margin. So, I had to give into the Dark Side and sign up for Apple Music. I swear, they're like The Mafia: Just when you think you're out, they pull you back in.
> 
> V


Very true about iTunes. At one point, I was trying to transfer my iTunes sound files and related database to another laptop and things got screwed up. It appeared to me that it wasn't possible so I tried and actually paid for 2 other programs that advertised themselves as having iTunes capability. Not so and, by far, as you say! I returned to the objective of transferring iTunes and finally found the secret sauce.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

FYI, I am revising my evaluation of the *Jabra 65ts*. I started playing with the EQ settings provided in its IOS app and found them to be reasonable earbuds for classical music. The overall sound is not bad, but I've been spoiled by the other top of the line earbuds and find the Jabra 65t sound to be a little 'hard' and I hear a little distortion on some Apple format AAC compressed music. Interestingly, the Jabra doesn't have the AAC codec which is the Apple default codec.

However, the Jabras are very comfortable, easy to place in the ears, stay in securely and can stay paired with 2 sources at one time which I find incredibly useful.

IMO, they now rank below the Creative Outliers, but above the Tranyas. The Apple AirPods 2 remain alone at the bottom, okay for podcasts and, only if desperate, music.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

A survey of recommended earbuds costing less than US$50:


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

DaveM,

To the extent that it is possible to evaluate objectively, how would you compare the best of the wireless earbuds to the top-of-line Sony/Bose NC headphones?

I don't think I'm in the market, as I am overwhelmingly satisfied with my Sony MDR-1000x phones (the first model of their premium NC line). I'm just curious how the physics work out with something so small compared to something so large.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

DaveM said:


> FYI, I am revising my evaluation of the *Jabra 65ts*. I started playing with the EQ settings provided in its IOS app and found them to be reasonable earbuds for classical music. The overall sound is not bad, but I've been spoiled by the other top of the line earbuds and find the Jabra 65t sound to be a little 'hard' and I hear a little distortion on some Apple format AAC compressed music. Interestingly, the Jabra doesn't have the AAC codec which is the Apple default codec.
> 
> However, the Jabras are very comfortable, easy to place in the ears, stay in securely and can stay paired with 2 sources at one time which I find incredibly useful.
> 
> IMO, they now rank below the Creative Outliers, but above the Tranyas. The Apple AirPods 2 remain alone at the bottom, okay for podcasts and, only if desperate, music.


Duplicate
Duplicate


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

DaveM said:


> FYI, I am revising my evaluation of the *Jabra 65ts*. I started playing with the EQ settings provided in its IOS app and found them to be reasonable earbuds for classical music. The overall sound is not bad, but I've been spoiled by the other top of the line earbuds and find the Jabra 65t sound to be a little 'hard' and I hear a little distortion on some Apple format AAC compressed music. Interestingly, the Jabra doesn't have the AAC codec which is the Apple default codec.
> 
> However, the Jabras are very comfortable, easy to place in the ears, stay in securely and can stay paired with 2 sources at one time which I find incredibly useful.
> 
> IMO, they now rank below the Creative Outliers, but above the Tranyas. The Apple AirPods 2 remain alone at the bottom, okay for podcasts and, only if desperate, music.


What makes you say that the 65t doesn't have the AAC codec?

https://www.jabra.com/bluetooth-headsets/jabra-elite-65t


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

MatthewWeflen said:


> DaveM,
> 
> To the extent that it is possible to evaluate objectively, how would you compare the best of the wireless earbuds to the top-of-line Sony/Bose NC headphones?
> 
> I don't think I'm in the market, as I am overwhelmingly satisfied with my Sony MDR-1000x phones (the first model of their premium NC line). I'm just curious how the physics work out with something so small compared to something so large.


I have the XM3s and the Jabras. There's no comparison.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

jegreenwood said:


> I have the XM3s and the Jabras. There's no comparison.


No comparison which way? What is better about (presumably) the XM3?


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

jegreenwood said:


> What makes you say that the 65t doesn't have the AAC codec?
> 
> https://www.jabra.com/bluetooth-headsets/jabra-elite-65t


I couldn't find any confirmation of AAC in your link and originally, reviews pointed out that Jabra gave no information about 65t codecs and one review said there was no AAC. However, I went back and checked more recent reviews and 2 said there is AAC. One said that Jabra doesn't provide that info, but the reviewer had a way of detecting it.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

MatthewWeflen said:


> DaveM,
> 
> To the extent that it is possible to evaluate objectively, how would you compare the best of the wireless earbuds to the top-of-line Sony/Bose NC headphones?
> 
> I don't think I'm in the market, as I am overwhelmingly satisfied with my Sony MDR-1000x phones (the first model of their premium NC line). I'm just curious how the physics work out with something so small compared to something so large.


I have the Bose over-ear QC-35 and 25. IMO, no high end true wireless earbuds can compare when it comes to sound and noise cancelling. However, the Sony WF-1000XM3s come close to the sound, but not NC. Still, the convenience of high-end buds means that I am using them more than the big fellas.

I would add that I wouldn't want to rely on any earbuds on a plane. IMO, only over-ear NC headphones work well there.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

DaveM said:


> I couldn't find any confirmation of AAC in your link and originally, reviews pointed out that Jabra gave no information about 65t codecs and one review said there was no AAC. However, I went back and checked more recent reviews and 2 said there is AAC. One said that Jabra doesn't provide that info, but the reviewer had a way of detecting it.


This from Jabra's own specs on that page:

Audio
Microphone concept
4 x MEMS
Wind noise protection
Yes, 4 mic's system + acoustical open chamber design
Ambient noise reduction
Yes, 4 mic's system
Microphone frequency range
100Hz to 10kHz
Microphone sensitivity
-38 dBV/Pa
Speaker size
6.0 × 5.1mm
Speaker frequency range
20Hz to 20kHz
Sound codec
AAC (Advanced Audio Coding)


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

MatthewWeflen said:


> No comparison which way? What is better about (presumably) the XM3?


The Sonys are much better (using Sony's equalizer). Better noise cancellation, much fuller sound. There's still a processed quality to it, but on most recordings it is tolerable.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

For anyone interested in the Jabra 65T Elite Actives (more sweatproof/waterproof than the Elites), they're available at $50 off for a limited time. I got a code from Jabra, but it looks like you can get them at the discounted price from Amazon without a code.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

jegreenwood said:


> For anyone interested in the Jabra 65T Elite Actives (more sweatproof/waterproof than the Elites), they're available at $50 off for a limited time. I got a code from Jabra, but it looks like you can get them at the discounted price from Amazon without a code.


Yes. the Jabra 65t Elite Actives are at Amazon for $140 right now. They are also at Costco for $150. I just bought some from Costco as a Xmas present for my wife. (Chose the CostCo route because of their liberal return policy.) I now carry my Jabras everywhere for everything (Audible books & podcasts) except music. They are extremely well designed. Also carry the Apple AirPod Pros everywhere for classical & popular music.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

DaveM said:


> Yes. the Jabra 65t Elite Actives are at Amazon for $140 right now. They are also at Costco for $150. I just bought some from Costco as a Xmas present for my wife. (Chose the CostCo route because of their liberal return policy.) I now carry my Jabras everywhere for everything (Audible books & podcasts) except music. They are extremely well designed. Also carry the Apple AirPod Pros everywhere for classical & popular music.


Jabra 65T Elite's (not Elite Actives) are now $100. Black Friday price - also I suspect they are being replaced by the 75Ts.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Just noticed this deal on the Tranya T3's:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07KW1TNSM

These are great - my preferred earbuds for sound, comfort, and ease of use. $30 is a ridiculously cheap price for these.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2020)

So, I have the Sony WF-1000XM3. I have a Samsung S8 smartphone. I listen to audio files using Poweramp.

Up until now, I've ripped using iTunes in mp3 320kbps format (mainly because I used to use an iPod Touch for audio listening).

I'm wondering about whether to start ripping using WAV instead (I know it'll will take up more room) but also wondering whether to fiddle with the 44.1/48 or higher bit rate - and the bluetooth codec (my phone is set to use 'all' at the moment, not one specified such as SBC.

Any opinions on what will make an audible improvement in sound quality, given that I have tinnitus, dominant in my left ear!

Thanks


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

MacLeod said:


> So, I have the Sony WF-1000XM3. I have a Samsung S8 smartphone. I listen to audio files using Poweramp.
> 
> Up until now, I've ripped using iTunes in mp3 320kbps format (mainly because I used to use an iPod Touch for audio listening).
> 
> ...


My understanding of BlueTooth codecs is such that only LDAC would make much of a difference above 16b/44.1k CD quality.

Codecs and Bitrates Comparison

The highest throughput of the codecs is as follows:

AAC: 250 kbps
SBC: 328 kbps
aptX: 352 kbps
aptX HD: 576 kbps
LDAC: 990 kbps

This info was from here:
https://www.audioholics.com/audio-technologies/bluetooth-audio-guide/page-2

So SBC BlueTooth would not give a meaningful difference beyond a 320kbps MP3 file. Aptx HD should be able to pass most CD-quality FLAC rips in their entirety. LDAC would provide some improvement with 96k/24b hi-res, but not all of it, and only in favorable transmission conditions. An important caveat is that all of the codecs use software to try and prioritize the most audible portion of the soundwave, and they all sound pretty good. In good listening conditions (i.e. not on the subway or something) I can tell the difference between SBC and LDAC.

From my experience, for wireless audio, CD-quality FLAC rips are all you really need to maximize audio quality. Anything higher, you need a wired connection.

As far as files, I don't think there is anything to be said for WAV over FLAC. FLAC can be turned back into a full WAV file, which is done in real time by FLAC-capable players. So you're really just using up storage space by saving as WAV.

And then there is the whole debate over whether hi-res can even be distinguished by humans, but I won't wade into that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2020)

MatthewWeflen said:


> My understanding of BlueTooth codecs is such that only LDAC would make much of a difference above 16b/44.1k CD quality.
> 
> Codecs and Bitrates Comparison
> 
> ...


Many thanks for your detailed reply. Having doe further research into what the Sonys and my Samsung phone can actually do, I'm limited to SBC/AAC anyway!

I'll probably start ripping using FLAC (so not with iTunes) - what software do you use on your PC?


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

MacLeod said:


> Many thanks for your detailed reply. Having doe further research into what the Sonys and my Samsung phone can actually do, I'm limited to SBC/AAC anyway!
> 
> I'll probably start ripping using FLAC (so not with iTunes) - what software do you use on your PC?


FLAC is really the way to go, especially if you want to liquidate your physical CDs at some point. FLAC stores all of the information in the CD's WAV file without the loss of any bits.

Exact Audio Copy. Very reliable, and it will look up metadata and cover art with FreeDB (though sticklers like myself may want to edit them)
http://www.exactaudiocopy.de/

Here's a good guide to EAC with pictures:
http://wiki.slimdevices.com/index.php/EAC_Ripping

MP3Tag is a great way to edit metadata or change art on your collection.
https://www.mp3tag.de/en/


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2020)

MatthewWeflen said:


> FLAC is really the way to go, especially if you want to liquidate your physical CDs at some point. FLAC stores all of the information in the CD's WAV file without the loss of any bits.
> 
> Exact Audio Copy. Very reliable, and it will look up metadata and cover art with FreeDB (though sticklers like myself may want to edit them)
> http://www.exactaudiocopy.de/
> ...


And what do you use to play music on your PC? Thanks.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

MacLeod said:


> And what do you use to play music on your PC? Thanks.


On the rare occasions I do, I use VLC media player. It plays all file formats and Hi-Res FLAC files. But my primary listening mode is my Sony ZX300 Hi-Res Walkman to my Sony MDR-Z7 headphones via balanced audio cable.

Back when I went to work in an office, I listened on my Sony MDR-1000X noise canceling headphones, via LDAC from the Walkman. But since I've been cooped up at home I rarely break them out any more. Occasionally when I do garbage and recycling.

By the way, I'm almost certain the Galaxy S8 will output LDAC to your earbuds.
https://audeze.zendesk.com/hc/en-us...-formats-supported-and-how-to-connect-to-them


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2020)

MatthewWeflen said:


> On the rare occasions I do, I use VLC media player. It plays all file formats and Hi-Res FLAC files. But my primary listening mode is my Sony ZX300 Hi-Res Walkman to my Sony MDR-Z7 headphones via balanced audio cable.
> 
> Back when I went to work in an office, I listened on my Sony MDR-1000X noise canceling headphones, via LDAC from the Walkman. But since I've been cooped up at home I rarely break them out any more. Occasionally when I do garbage and recycling.
> 
> ...


Well, I wish...

https://helpguide.sony.net/mdr/wf1000xm3/v1/en/contents/TP0002289890.html



> The headset supports the following 2 codecs for music playback via an A2DP connection: SBC and AAC.
> 
> 
> SBC
> ...


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

A good website with detailed reviews about more than a hundred different earbuds:

https://www.scarbir.com/

Most recently, he reviewed the Mpow M30's, which I've had for a couple of weeks, and I think that his review is spot on.


----------



## kmilanov (Sep 2, 2020)

DaveM said:


> This an update of my evaluation of high and lower end true wireless earbuds for both top-quality sound for classical music and also podcasts. Poster wkasimer posted a similarly titled post not long ago -worth reviewing also: https://www.talkclassical.com/61358-true-wireless-bluetooth-earbuds.html?highlight=Tranya
> 
> For classical music sound in order of best:
> *Sony WF-1000XM3 $225:* great sound, very comfortable, active noise cancelling (but IMO, contrary to some reviews, noise canceling is not even close to Sony or Bose over-ear headphones), reliable connectivity, not the easiest to pair with other sources the way Apple AirPods can do, so I keep them paired to my main CM source.
> ...


Has anyone tried the Google Pixelbuds and has an opinion about their sound quality in classical music?


----------



## max650 (Jun 11, 2021)

> FLAC is really the way to go, especially if you want to liquidate your physical CDs at some point. FLAC stores all of the information in the CD's WAV file without the loss of any bits.
> 
> Exact Audio Copy. Very reliable, and it will look up metadata and cover art with FreeDB (though sticklers like myself may want to edit them)
> http://www.exactaudiocopy.de/
> ...


I am using CDBurnerXP, copy CD Audio to disk image and open it with DeamonTools (as virtual drive).
Best quality, no compression


----------

